# Why did YOU buy THAT light fixture?



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Power Compact versus T5 ??????


Every where i turn, everyone seems to have such an opposing opinion on the subject. So why did you choose the fixture that your using?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have BOTH!

I love my Coralife Aqualight 4x65w Fixture, but it exhaust a little too much heat!

As for the T5 NO, they use les energy and produce less heat~ I'll be using them on my other tank!

But out of my knowledge T5 HO is superior because of less wasted energy and more sufficient light!

But correct me guys, cause I know i'm always wrong LOL!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

My first 48inch T5HO came with my tank as a kit. I picked up my 4x65 Coralife Aqualight because I thought it was superior because of the wattage. Apparently I'm wrong? 4 65 watt bulbs aren't as strong as 2 54 watt T5HO?


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

T5HO are superior to PC in every way, shape and form from light output, to efficiency, to price, to colour choices.


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm using t5no, metal halides, led's (cheap china versions) and t5ho in my tanks..

fav is t5ho with a nice reflector... LOTS of light, cheap to buy, easy on my hydro bill..... old house = limited power before I start blowing breakers


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

great feed back guys thanks!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i make my own out of duct and CFLs


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> i make my own out of duct and CFLs


hehe.. How would that look? I'm a big DIY buff. Could you PM or post some pics of that?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

made a new post about it in the DiY section rather than hijack this thread


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

T5Ho all the way, its just "better"


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

Now at king ed's, their staff, and the guy that does the show tank right inside the front door, ( he also is a professional aquarium keeper) all say PC all the way, they say, " significant more lumens from the PC's..........

This is whats bugging me, how can there be so much confusion. Everyone in here, seems to be of like opions, (majority atleast) i know theres some seriously experienced people in this forum, so how is it that the opinions in here, are so contrary to the staff at king eds.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am soooo confused now!!


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

smiladon said:


> i am soooo confused now!!


exactly!.........


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a thread about converting my PC to T5HO to save money on bulbs. Don't know what to do now.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

well it comes down to what your doing. IMHO t-5 ho is much better for plants, and looks better then p/c, much brighter. but that also depends on the fixture. i know that you can get sun blaster t-5s for 25 dollars, with bulb and ballast, but you have to build the canopy yourself, and the bulbs suck for reefs. its like saying "whats better, a ford or a chevie?" there are so many variables, that it comes down to opinnion, and so many other factors.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've always read T5HO's are "better", with that said I've got 2x34w 10000k's in my biocube and a 96w on my 10 gallon.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

There hasn't really been any real fact here...just opinion.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone have any idea's on where to find FACT's


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

I had PC and now T6HO (which are really T5HO). The PC were hot and the bulbs won't last as long as T5's. My PC had an noticable fade and the spectrum changed within 6mo. As for t5ho if you get the nicer bulbs i.e. Giesman then there is not too much difference.

IMO, I think PC will produce a better light from Month 0-3....then it starts to really go south. Go have a look at Ocean aquatics.. They have Corals and clams growing with T5HO (last time I was there). The way I see it is that if its good enough for corals and clams, then its more than good enough for plants.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

In general T5 is better however for shorter fixture not sure the option is there.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Sharkbait said:


> There hasn't really been any real fact here...just opinion.


Alright, here are some facts. Photosynthetic Active Radiation (PAR) readings from a cheapo 24" Sunblaster T5HO with a one year old no name 24W 6400K bulb:










Versus a Coralife PC 13" retrofit with nearly brand new Coralife 28W 6700K bulb (ignore the wife's Hello Kitty pajamas  ):










That's 57% greater PAR output (what matters for growth) with 4 fewer watts.

Replacement cost of same PC bulb: $24.95
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...pact+Fluorescent+Bulb+-+13"+(Square-Pin).html

Replacement cost of comparable T5HO bulb: $14.45

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...life+6700K+T5+Fluorescent+Bulb+(24+Inch).html

If the T5 unit was a high-end unit with gull-wing reflectors, fan cooling, overdriven ballasts and a new GE 6700K bulb, the PAR output could rival some 250W metal halide setups.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks fkshui...that's very informative! I guess I'm going to have my PC Ballast converted to T5HO then.

Now, does it matter that the T5HO bulb was 24" instead of 13"? What if the difference was more than 4 watts? Say from 65 to 54? How will this loss of wattage effect my light output? Plant Growth? Algae?

Also, I want to add a little bit of blue spectrum to my tank...make it look a little more daylight (around 10000K). Do 10000K promote more algae growth? I would assume so.

Thanks for your input! Those bulbs are definitely cheaper at J&L!
-Aaron


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

The blue spectrum is less used by plants... so I believe your 10000K would promote algae growth.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

T5HO bulbs are much more standarized in their wattages than PC bulbs. All 24" T5HO bulbs are 24W, 36" = 39W and 48" = 54W. 

Generally speaking, the higher wattages will result in higher PAR values irrespective of the length of the bulb, so it's better to compare bulb power versus bulb size.

Therefore, T5HOs will maintain their relative PAR advantage over PCs along comparable power levels.

10,000K bulbs will not necessarily promote more algae growth IME if you have your nutrient uptake levels properly balanced. It's just that a 10,000K bulb won't have as much PAR (and therefore would cause less growth, requiring fewer nutrients to be available) as a 6700K bulb of the same type and wattage. To look at it another way, it may very well be the case that a 24W 10,000K T5HO bulb will have as much or more PAR as, say, a 6700K 28W PC bulb.

In any event, nuisance algae tends to thrive at LOWER Kelvin values as opposed to ones higher than 6700K.


----------



## someguy (Apr 21, 2010)

can't argue with that! nice work bud!


----------

